# Sigma Announces the 135mm DG HSM Art Series Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2017)

```
SIGMA 135mm F1.8 DG HSM with F1.8 brightness, this telephoto lens for full-frame cameras further strengthens the Art line’s prime options</p>
<ol>
<li>The ultimate 135mm telephoto designed to prioritize optical performance</li>
<li>Fast and nimble autofocus photography</li>
<li>Sixth 35mm full-frame prime lens to join the Art line</li>
<li>Other features</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Introducing the ultimate 135mm telephoto featuring top-level performance</strong></p>
<p>135mm telephoto lenses are often categorized as the foundational telephoto, the first one to add to a lens collection. This focal length delivers a strong perspective compression effect, while the large diameter with F1.8 brightness provides a dramatic bokeh effect. By minimizing axial chromatic aberration, the SIGMA 135mm F1.8 DG HSM | Art makes this bokeh effect not only impressive but also beautiful while delivering superb contrast and sharp image quality in every shot. It offers the outstanding resolution required for 50MP or higher ultra-high-megapixel DSLRs. By incorporating its latest innovations in design and optical glass and rethinking every aspect of the lens, SIGMA has ensured outstanding image quality all the way to the edges, establishing the new standard in 135mm telephoto lenses.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>With resolution so crystal-clear that individual hairs can be discerned in a portrait, this large-diameter lens also delivers a beautiful bokeh effect, giving photographers everything they need. It is ideal for close-ups and full-body shots, with subjects standing out against a pleasantly blurred background. In addition to standard portraits, including bridal shots, this lens is a top performer for live events, with its super-fast autofocus capturing subjects with ease.</p>
<p>【Key features】</p>
<ol>
<li>The ultimate 135mm telephoto designed to prioritize optical performance</li>
</ol>
<ul>
<li>Image quality optimal for ultra-high-megapixel DSLRs</li>
</ul>
<p>To deliver the ultra-high resolution that brings the best out of 50MP or higher ultra-high-megapixel DSLRs, the focus mechanism features SIGMA’s floating system. No matter what the distance from the subject, this lens offers top performance from the center to the edges of the image. By minimizing distortion as well, the lens delivers impeccable image quality—no need for digital adjustment during image processing.</p>
<ul>
<li>Ideal for portraits requiring a dramatic bokeh effect</li>
</ul>
<p>The 135mm focal length delivers a stunning compression effect: even fairly close to the subject, the telephoto ring allows the photographer to establish a variety of dramatic perspectives. The compression effect truly shines in both close-ups and full-length portraits, making composition easy. Moreover, the large diameter with F1.8 brightness makes possible a body shot with an impressive bokeh background. In sum, this lens puts a full menu of compositional options at the photographer’s fingertips.</p>
<ol start="2">
<li>Fast and nimble autofocus photography</li>
</ol>
<p>The large hypersonic motor (HSM) offers two benefits. It delivers ample torque to the focusing group for outstanding speed, ensuring exceptionally stable performance even at lower speeds. The acceleration sensor detects the orientation of the lens, allowing the autofocus system to respond to varying loads on the focusing group due to gravity. Along with the optimized AF algorithm, these features deliver fast autofocus photography. In addition, the focus limiter makes AF highly responsive to distance from the subject for even more nimble performance.</p>
<ol start="3">
<li>Sixth 35mm full-frame prime lens to join the Art line</li>
</ol>
<p>Launched in 2012, the SIGMA 35mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art was the first lens in the Art line. Since then, SIGMA has developed a wide variety of lenses for the line, and the SIGMA 135mm F1.8 DG HSM｜Art is the sixth prime lens in the line to offer 35mm full-frame coverage. Now even stronger, the Art line sets the new standard for prime lenses in the ultra-high-megapixel era.</p>
<ol start="4">
<li>Other features</li>
</ol>
<ul>
<li>Fast AF with full-time manual override</li>
</ul>
<p>Note: The operation of full-time MF may vary based on mount type</p>
<ul>
<li>Compatible with Mount Converter MC-11</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Mount with dust- and splash-proof construction</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Nikon electromagnetic diaphragm mechanism included</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Available SIGMA USB DOCK (Makes customization and flexible adjustment possible)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Available Mount Conversion Service (Allows use with another camera body)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Rounded diaphragm</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Designed to minimize flare and ghosting</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>High-precision, durable brass bayonet mount</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Evaluation with SIGMA’s own MTF measuring system “A1”</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Made in Japan (With outstanding craftsmanship)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>The lens barrel is engraved with the year of release</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## fon-foto (Feb 21, 2017)

Stop it and take my money already!


----------



## CosminD (Feb 21, 2017)

1130 gr ? Good luck carrying that puppy al day long. I would deffinetly get the new Tamron 70-200 vc G2 insted , is much more versatile and not much heavier (i use it without the tripod collar and is around 1,3kg)


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 21, 2017)

CosminD said:


> 1130 gr ? Good luck carrying that puppy al day long. I would deffinetly get the new Tamron 70-200 vc G2 insted , is much more versatile and not much heavier (i use it without the tripod collar and is around 1,3kg)



Good luck carrying that puppy all day long.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 21, 2017)

It's virtually identical in weight to the 85mm Art.


----------



## ecka (Feb 21, 2017)

Perfect time for getting a used 135L


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 21, 2017)

135mm 1.8? Sigma really had better get their AF right on that one!


----------



## infared (Feb 21, 2017)

Sweet...I am somewhat interested....I will start lifting weights now...I will be ready upon release....It most undoubtedly will be worth the effort!!!!!


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> 135mm 1.8? Sigma really had better get their AF right on that one!



Yep because my L is the fastest AF lens in my quiver.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 21, 2017)

Do some squats as well, if you anticipate having to walk around all day with several lenses of this weight.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

No word on the availability????????????????????


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 21, 2017)

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 21, 2017)

CosminD said:


> 1130 gr ? Good luck carrying that puppy al day long. I would deffinetly get the new Tamron 70-200 vc G2 insted , is much more versatile and not much heavier (i use it without the tripod collar and is around 1,3kg)


More versatile how? Versatility has many dimensions beyond focal length.

You can shoot more *hours *every single day with the f/1.8. (maybe you have enough time - its my most limiting factor when taking pictures).
You can change the DOF effect more with f/1.8, which allow for a wider range of photographic expression.
You can shoot at lower indoors light levels, such as is often very useful for indoor sports.

Overall, photography is about capturing light. Here, a f/1.8 lens simply does and offers more.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 21, 2017)

Cool, but eh for Canon shooters. A 135mm f/2 OS would've been much preferable. Will probably hold out for a 135mm VC from Tamron.


----------



## CincyFlyer (Feb 21, 2017)

CosminD said:


> 1130 gr ? Good luck carrying that puppy al day long. I would deffinetly get the new Tamron 70-200 vc G2 insted , is much more versatile and not much heavier (i use it without the tripod collar and is around 1,3kg)


While in my fifties (I've since passed that age range), I regularly one-handed an EOS-1D body with the 70-200 f/2.8L lens. I think that was six or seven pounds. You simply get stronger. I really want this lens—the last good 135 I had was the FD F/2.0, which was spectacular for head shots.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 21, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> CosminD said:
> 
> 
> > 1130 gr ? Good luck carrying that puppy al day long. I would deffinetly get the new Tamron 70-200 vc G2 insted , is much more versatile and not much heavier (i use it without the tripod collar and is around 1,3kg)
> ...



Fantastic post! I believe fast aperture primes are more versatile as well.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow!!! So it's even better than the 85 Art. Crazy stuff. I may finally sell my 135 APO...
Sounds like a perfect time for a 120Mpx sensor?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 22, 2017)

So I am really happy with the Canon 135L, but I use it often enough to be annoyed by issues it has. It's REALLY susceptible to lens flare even when the crap hood is on. When it flares, it's not good looking, it's a giant blob of reduced distortion and glare. The lens hood is awful... The straight blades are miserable to work with. The cat eye bokeh....jeeze and somehow I still love it.

I'l be preordering one from B&H this time and avoiding Amazon, but we'll see how it stacks up against the Canon.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 22, 2017)

Especially given the extra size and weight, it's going to have be amazing optically to interest me over a 135L ... but then again, maybe it will turn out it is.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 22, 2017)

Size and weight are easy to get used to. Half of us walk around with a 70-200 2.8 on our cameras and then we complain about the weight of a lighter lens that offers insane IQ and depth of field. Always puzzles me. LOL


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 22, 2017)

Sharpness is great for crime scene photos. I wonder if it will render the same or better than the Canon. The 135L is my favorite lens (that I've used so far). I'll definitely have to rent one sometime. Sigma is really killing it. Even Rokinon is getting into the premium game.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 22, 2017)

LSXPhotog said:


> Size and weight are easy to get used to. Half of us walk around with a 70-200 2.8 on our cameras and then we complain about the weight of a lighter lens that offers insane IQ and depth of field. Always puzzles me. LOL



Nothing wrong with lighter if it's on offer though  My thinking is just that the Sigma 135 is up against the 135L, and while the extra 1/3 stop of the Sigma would be nice, I don't think that on its own would sway me to the Sigma over the smaller and lighter 135L. And the 135L is still quite a formidable opponent in terms of IQ, so for me the Sigma is going to have be very very good to warrant the extra weight and size. Of course, the Sigma just might turn out to be that good, going by the other Art primes released so far. Will be interesting to see some photos from it and read some real world reviews in due course.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 22, 2017)

time for Canon to update the 135mm f/2,0 L
:


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ah-Keong said:


> time for Canon to update the 135mm f/2,0 L
> :



Haha, yes and that is the rumor if i recall. This has the feel of the 35mm, sigma comes out with a better lens, Canon counters with an update of their own. Either way sigma appears to have potentially another big winner here. 

Off topic, but i thought I'd share, get one post in from Thailand. Getting some great photos here. Phi phi islands really are as beautiful as folks say.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 23, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> Haha, yes and that is the rumor if i recall. This has the feel of the 35mm, sigma comes out with a better lens, Canon counters with an update of their own. Either way sigma appears to have potentially another big winner here.
> 
> Off topic, but i thought I'd share, get one post in from Thailand. Getting some great photos here. Phi phi islands really are as beautiful as folks say.



do share! didn't have the chance to visit phi phi islands....


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Feb 23, 2017)

*I'm sure this will be a great lens, but...*

on a high megapixel Canon you will need OS

as a 5DSR owner, I can tell you that you need 1/640 for the 85L and 1/1000 for the 135L - thus I sold them both and bought the Tamron 85 1.8 VC

the lens is going to be amazing sharp for sure, and I would have sold my Canon 70-200 F2.8 II IS if the new Sigma came with OS, but it doesn't so not going to happen

the Sigma 24-70 F2.8 OS on the other hand is going to fly off the shelves - I will sell my Canon 24-70 F2.8 II for sure to get it as right now I have to use the Sigma 24-105 F4 on the 5DSR


I own the Sigma 24-105 F4 OS and the OS on that lens is amazing on the 5DSR


----------



## CanonGuy (Feb 23, 2017)

Any pricing info?


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: I'm sure this will be a great lens, but...*



wallstreetoneil said:


> on a high megapixel Canon you will need OS
> 
> as a 5DSR owner, I can tell you that you need 1/640 for the 85L and 1/1000 for the 135L - thus I sold them both and bought the Tamron 85 1.8 VC


That's half the reason I still use my 1D X for most handheld stuff like portraits. 1/focal length just doesn't cut it without IS. I am really hoping the Canon 135 f/2 IS rumor comes to fruition, and was disappointed to see OS missing on this one.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 24, 2017)

Hope Sigma can bring the AF accuracy up for Canon bodies.
https://www.dpreview.com/news/4711801152/cp-2017-hands-on-with-sigmas-newest-lenses

:


----------



## slclick (Feb 24, 2017)

I bet that the 135L is many peoples fastest AF lens. That alone, besides it's magical unicorn rainbow farting IQ would make many stay with it instead of going with a 1/3 stop faster and IS/OS.


----------

